# Just had a play with my camera



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

the happy couple:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Daddy doing his spring cleaning!!!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

.....


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Last one:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

j_burf said:


> Last one:


 OMG what is that beatiful fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Some great shots there.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Lu, its an african butterfly fish.
Does anyone know how to sex them?


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

that last shot was sweet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

j_burf said:


> Lu, its an african butterfly fish.
> Does anyone know how to sex them?


 i need one of those


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

African Butterfly Fish, _Pantodon buchholzi_, aren't horribly difficult to sex once they get some size to them. In general the males are slimmer and have bigger pectoral fins in proportion to their body size. Males have longer anal fins with a curved edge while the female's anal fin is shorter and has a straight edge.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some sweet pics


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> the female's anal fin is shorter and has a straight edge.


 Anal fin is looking nice and straight, would you say its a female then?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet pics!
has the butterfly got a bite out of his tail??


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet pics!
> has the butterfly got a bite out of his tail??


 no, the tails are naturally all ragged, helps with camouflage i guess.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i adde3d these to my want fish list man


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

You should get one, very easy to keep and they dont need a very big tank. Just dont keep them with any small fish and give it a few floating plants for it to hide in. Mine goes crazy for a nice juicy spider


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i adde3d these to my want fish list man










how many fish is on that list now


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks to me like you've got a lady Butterfly Fish there!


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

For those of you interested....the African Butterfly Fish (_Pantodon buchholzi_) is the only member of the Family Pantodontidae. It is included in the same Order (Osteoglossiformes) as the Arowana. Check out the head of the Butterfly Fish and compare it to a pic of an Arowana head...you'll see the similarities.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

can i keep a butterfly fish in a 10g w/ leaf fish? they just got some of these ina t my lfs and i was wondering if this would work. and yes i do realize that i should proly make adiffrent post somewhere else but o well. Great pics man


----------

